

How to make Google index AJAX content (with Django) - pornark
http://blog.pornark.com/ajax-indexing-with-django

======
mmavnn
I'd love to read this, but unfortunately my work firewall blocks your domain
as a 'sex' site!

Yet another aspect to bear in mind when choosing domain names, I suppose.
Between IE6 and the 'domain filtering for your safety' corporate IT has an
amazing capacity to make life harder for the rest of us.

~~~
pornark
Really ? this is the technical blog from the developers of a porn website (no
porn in that page anyhow of course).. so actually your firewall is doing a
good job.

We may chose another name for the technical blog. I think if you try
<http://pornark.posterous.com/ajax-indexing-with-django> posterous should
redirect you to the same address so.. can't solve it right now :( sorry

~~~
mmavnn
Ha! Given the context I just assumed a false positive. It's not like it
doesn't throw enough of those.

No worries, I'll just read it from my home machine at some point. Most stuff
at work is .net anyway, but I've used a little Python at times and like to
stay in touch.

